
Improve Your Website Security in 5 Minutes with These HTTP Headers - clemente
https://blog.theodo.fr/2017/12/improve-website-security-5-minutes-http-headers/
======
tazard
I'm sure many here are already aware, however I've found that
[https://securityheaders.io/](https://securityheaders.io/) it's a great site
for testing your security headers.

